

Microsoft’s Still Not Talking About Windows Phone 7 Sales Numbers - tomh-
http://mashable.com/2010/12/07/windows-phone-7-sales-numbers/

======
rkudeshi
If they're still at the 40k daily rate like the launch rumors (or worse), can
they ever really catch up?

I can't think of a single example when a high-quality free OS (Android) has
gained significant market share and then been upstaged by a commercial OS
(e.g. look at the proliferation of Linux on servers).

